# Boat building supplies on Ebay



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There were some guys from here and other boat building sites that relayed disaster stories about cheap ebay resins. I'd buy locally or from a trusted supply retailer cause it would be a disaster if it doesn't cure right.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ebay is only one step above craigslist...shop a reputable local retailer or order from a specialty shop online. Too expensive to take a chance.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I've ordered from Raka and love their epoxies and fiberglass.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If its on ebay it must be legit... Not. Probably been sittin on the shelf so long the resin died. Also to my undestanding ups/fedex has problem with shipping flammable materials such as resin, gelcoat, mek,waxsol etc..


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------

